# Mag-lite 1997 Racing Rarity? Value?



## iSmack (Jan 15, 2018)

Hello, I found this flashlight in the garage I am trying to find more information on it but can't seem to find much on Google. Though I would come to the experts and hopefully shed some light (haha) on this for me as to its rarity and value. It has a few scuffs but is in great shape, not sure how much this effects the value. Thanks!


----------



## nbp (Jan 15, 2018)

I'm moving this to the Collecting subforum. The open discussion forums are not for the appraisal of flashlights, but perhaps other members can help you find previous sales of similar flashlights. Feel free to search the Selling area here as well as the archives at http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/forum.php for old sales. 

Thanks, 

nbp


----------



## bykfixer (Jan 15, 2018)

iSmack said:


>



Pix no worky for me.


----------



## iSmack (Jan 16, 2018)

Sorry for the wrong section. Any info would be great. Thanks! Here are the pics


----------



## luxlunatic (Jan 16, 2018)

I remember that one!
Have not seen one in some time, on the rare side I imagine but I have no idea on value....


----------



## iSmack (Jan 16, 2018)

I forgot to mention it takes 3D batteries. I thought maglite was the most collectable or am I wrong?


----------



## LiftdT4R (Jan 16, 2018)

They are rare but not super desirable among collectors. I see maybe 3 or 4 come up for sale a year but they don't fetch high prices. Maglites are collectible but Surefire's got them beat hands down. The prices are higher and there are many more Surefire collectors out there. Maglite is a distant second.

I have a big Maglite collection and I'm only missing 3 or 4 of their D and C cell lights. Older, rarer lights tend to go for more. Anything from Mag's early days, 1979 through 1981 is worth the most. 7Ds by far get the highest prices at auction followed by anything else that's old and in the box.

By the late 90s Mag was producing 3 million or more of certain models a year so even the rare ones don't fetch crazy money.


----------



## bykfixer (Jan 17, 2018)

It's kinda like soda memorabelia collectors. SureFire vs Maglite is like Coke vs Pepsi collectors. 

Even ultra-rare Pepsi stuff don't fetch the $ of an old Coke item. Markets do funny things sometimes. 

In the late 80's to mid 90's the NASCAR fever had exploded on the US like an atomic bomb and everybody wanted in on the gold mine. Yet the phemonina fell off nearly as quickly as it began. 

King Richard retired. Darryl Waltrip filed down his sharp tongue and became an also ran. Davey Allison had perished. And Earnhardt was a love him or hate thing until his unfortunate demise. 

Well dressed, politically correct kids from the mid-west were the new breed and NASCAR did everything they could to ensure the cars were all equal. America moved on. So did the market for NASCAR memorabelia. Ticket sales plumetted and lots of folks were stuck with all things collectable. Dale Earnhardt edition Maglites now go for about $35 when they used to fetch over $100. 

The light would be worth more if it were a rare color than the "racing" label these days.


----------



## iSmack (Jan 17, 2018)

Thanks. Really appreciate the knowledge! Think I will put it up on eBay and maybe someone will be enjoy it more than me.


----------

